# Barbary DOVES



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there, I wonder if anyone can help, my Doves young are 4 weeks and 5 days old. the two adult are alright with the grey one of the babies but they keep chasing the other one away, they live free in my house but do have an open indoor aviary, what do you think it can be. I think the babies have two different fathers can you look at the photos of the parents and babies and tell me what you think, because i also have a grey wild dove with a black collar, or is it possible for both of these bird to come from the tangerine Barbary Doves. thank you for your help. Karen


http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx237/Karttel/DSC03875.jpg
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx237/Karttel/DSC03879.jpg
http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx237/Karttel/DSC02493-1.jpg


----------



## Rorschach (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,
tangerine sf X tangerine sf produces 50% Tangerine sf, 25% Tangerine df, 25% Wild Type.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely little doves! 

If your doves are free-flight in your house all the time, how do you keep up with the mess? Just curious. DeeDee, our ringneck, is out of the cage for several hours a day, and unless I put his PGwear on him, the mess is hard to keep up with.


----------



## kartel (Dec 19, 2009)

I now have 7 Doves loose in the house and i go round and round all day cleaning after them, I am agoraphobic, i dont go out so i have all day, Plus i have emphysema so i have to keep it clean, my house is spotless. Karen. by the way what is PGwear


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Karen,

I have asthma, copd and chronic bronchitis, so I worry about my health, too. I'm on disability and I'm home all the time, too, but my house is far from spotless: I have very little energy or ability to clean...I get worn out very quickly. I clean his cage about twice a week and go on "poop patrol" once a day. Thus, the PGWear, which is a little harness with a "poop pouch" in back to catch the poop. A Bird Diaper, so to speak. It works, but DeeDee doesn't like it much and so some of the time he is out without it, and it's hard to keep up with all the places he goes so I can check for poop. I also worry about the bird dander--actually, I worry about that more than I do the poop. I just don't see how anyone who keeps their birds out 100% of the time can possibly manage to "find" all of it to clean it up. I certainly admire their (and your) energy and cleaning skills.


----------

